# labeling jig



## rhoffart (Oct 18, 2011)

Does anyone have a good labeling jig that you use to get all the labels straight and in the same place? I made one but was wondering if there might be a better idea out there ...


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 18, 2011)

Looks like it would work nicely! You just need to add 2 lines on both sides of the bottle. One for that type of label and one about an inch higher up for those long tall ones (if you use any of those). With the lines on both sides it makes it a snap to line it up at the mark and press it into place. I use a soft terry cloth to smooth it on evenly across the bottle.


----------



## Rocky (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey Rick, (Venetian Gold granite?) I am trying to figure out why the base of the jig is wider than the width of the two sides. I assume it is for adjustment for 1500 ml bottles. If you did not do it, I would drill holes in the jig and put dowells in the right side block so you cold move it for different widths. The only other thing I would recommend is to put a series of parallel marks on the two sides to help you line up the top of the label. Other than the, looks really good. Is that Ash?


----------



## rhoffart (Oct 18, 2011)

Rocky said:


> Hey Rick, (Venetian Gold granite?) I am trying to figure out why the base of the jig is wider than the width of the two sides. I assume it is for adjustment for 1500 ml bottles. If you did not do it, I would drill holes in the jig and put dowells in the right side block so you cold move it for different widths. The only other thing I would recommend is to put a series of parallel marks on the two sides to help you line up the top of the label. Other than the, looks really good. Is that Ash?



Yea, I got lazy ... just glued it up really quick. I have enough scrap to make different sizes if needed. I'm thinking of using this bottle for all my wines ... kinda a signature thing. Not too many people using this style / color of bottle.

it's oak


----------



## rhoffart (Oct 18, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Looks like it would work nicely! You just need to add 2 lines on both sides of the bottle. One for that type of label and one about an inch higher up for those long tall ones (if you use any of those). With the lines on both sides it makes it a snap to line it up at the mark and press it into place. I use a soft terry cloth to smooth it on evenly across the bottle.



I need a soft terry ... and let the labels dry overnight. I smudged this one a bit.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 18, 2011)

Definitely wait 24 hours between printing and applying!


----------



## rhoffart (Oct 19, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Definitely wait 24 hours between printing and applying!



Did you order your label stock (laser)? I like them 

When are you coming down? I'll have a bottle or two ready for you


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 19, 2011)

Waiting for your full review buddy!

Oh and I will take one labeling jig when you get it all perfected!


----------



## rhoffart (Oct 19, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Waiting for your full review buddy!
> 
> Oh and I will take one labeling jig when you get it all perfected!



10-4 ... I'm thinking bottling day might be Saturday


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 19, 2011)

Rick, I made a jig similar to yours awhile ago. I could't get my labels straight if my life depended on it. It got to the point that I was spending too much time trying to get them straight so now I just slap em on. Most are straight, some not.

I had bottles that were not parallel, that threw me off etc. I use the Avery labels and after I print them I can put them on the bottles and be done.

Trust me, after awhile you will have so much wine this will be the last thing you think of.

Great label though. Really nice.


----------



## rhoffart (Oct 19, 2011)

djrockinsteve said:


> Rick, I made a jig similar to yours awhile ago. I could't get my labels straight if my life depended on it. It got to the point that I was spending too much time trying to get them straight so now I just slap em on. Most are straight, some not.
> 
> I had bottles that were not parallel, that threw me off etc. I use the Avery labels and after I print them I can put them on the bottles and be done.
> 
> ...



Thanks Steve ...

I'm sure you are right ... I tend to go a little overboard on some things. My wife wants to give some of these away to friends (non believers) to show them how good homemade wine really can be ... so I'm being a bit picky on these.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 19, 2011)

I think I would be to on a Most Meglioli or Masters kit!


----------



## Filibert (Oct 21, 2011)

There is one really nice labeling jig that was posted a few months ago...

Unfortunately I can't post the link (yet, since I need to have 5 posts...), but you can search "My labeling jig" posted by rocket man in April


----------



## Filibert (Oct 21, 2011)

Filibert said:


> There is one really nice labeling jig that was posted a few months ago...
> 
> Unfortunately I can't post the link (yet, since I need to have 5 posts...), but you can search "My labeling jig" posted by rocket man in April



Here it is : 
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13316


----------



## rhoffart (Oct 21, 2011)

now that's a craftsman  and he has a link fo a bottle filler


----------



## joeswine (Oct 21, 2011)

*the jig is up*

Well i'm not as ambitious as you guy's so when i get ready to label i get out the trusty miter box and label away.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 21, 2011)

Thats exactly what I use! Not fancy or pretty but it works and it had the ruler already printed on the sides!


----------



## Rocky (Oct 21, 2011)

Joe & Mike, Great idea! I have an old wooden mitre box that is just gathering dust since I got my mitre saw. I was just about to sh-- can it! You saved a life!


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 21, 2011)

I have a small piece of 2x4 that I place on one end so the bottle ends up in the same spot every time. I have 2 sets of marks on the box, one for tall labels and another for the shorter ones.


----------



## joeswine (Oct 21, 2011)

*miter box reunion*

never thought of blanking off one end good idea,my miter box also doubles ,when i bottle i place the 350,s on it and cork away.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 21, 2011)

WOW you guys are way to anal! My bottles are all laying down on racks and no one can tell if the labels are off by just a bit, and if they are who gives a rats ***. With a nice label and capsule on a clean bottle and you're good to go. I guess I just bottle too much to spend the time watching that. I do have a six bottle bottling rack I use and I do get close.

No knocking you guys, I just don't have the patience but as I always say "presentation is everything".


----------



## joeswine (Oct 22, 2011)

*labels up*

well by using the miter box at least I've stop them from rolling around if nothing else,you young people have no idea how hard it is for us old folk to label a moving bottle


----------



## bdcl1977 (Oct 24, 2011)

I always taste test my wine several times when bottling and then labeling, since I stopped taste testing before I labeled, my bottle stopped moving.... well so much!


----------

